# Michael Clarke Duncan - Der Star aus "Green Mile" ist gestorben....



## Q (4 Sep. 2012)

_

 
Michael Clarke Duncan arrives at the 2010 BET Awards in Los Angeles 27.06.2010_​

Alles Daumendrücken nach der Nachricht von marcel34

http://www.celebboard.net/celeb-new...clarke-duncan-nach-herzstillstand-klinik.html

hat nichts genützt....

Spiegel Online berichtet:


*Michael Clarke Duncan ist im Alter von 54 Jahren gestorben. Der Schauspieler erlag in Los Angeles den Folgen eines Herzinfarkts. Bekanntgemacht hatte ihn seine Rolle als gutmütiger Todeszellenhäftling im Drama "The Green Mile".*



Seine Hollywood-Karriere begann als Leibwächter, seinen Durchbruch als Schauspieler feierte der 1,96-Meter-Mann mit "The Green Mile": Michael Clarke Duncan ist tot. Er starb am Montag im Alter von 54 Jahren in einem Krankenhaus in Los Angeles. Das teilte seine Verlobte Omarosa Manigault mit. In der Erklärung hieß es, Duncan habe am 13. Juli einen Herzinfarkt erlitten, von dem er sich nie vollständig erholt habe.

Der Schauspieler wurde 1999 durch seine Rolle in der Verfilmung des Stephen-King-Romans "The Green Mile" bekannt. Für seine Darstellung eines verurteilten Mörders im Todestrakt an der Seite von Hollywood-Star Tom Hanks wurde Duncan für einen Golden Globe und einen Oscar als bester Nebendarsteller nominiert. Hanks spielte in dem Film die Hauptrolle eines Gefängnisaufsehers, der Häftlinge zur Hinrichtung begleitet. Er hat Zweifel an der Schuld des sanften Riesen.

"Ich bin unfassbar traurig über den Verlust von 'Big Mike'. Er war ein Schatz, den wir alle am Set von 'The Green Mile' entdeckt haben", sagte Hanks. Duncan sei ein großer, liebenswürdiger Mensch gewesen. "Sein Tod lässt uns fassungslos zurück", so Hanks.

Seinen Erfolg hatte Duncan unter anderem Hollywood-Star Bruce Willis zu verdanken. Dieser schlug Duncan für "The Green Mile" vor, nachdem die beiden gemeinsam den Katastrophenfilm "Armageddon - Das jüngste Gericht" (1998) gedreht hatten. Duncan und Willis standen später auch für die Filme "Breakfast of Champions - Frühstück für Helden" (1999), "Keine halben Sachen" (2000) und "Sin City" (2005) gemeinsam vor der Kamera.

Duncan wurde 1957 in Chicago geboren und wuchs bei einer alleinerziehenden Mutter auf. Als seine Mutter krank wurde, brach Duncan sein Studium ab und arbeitete unter anderem als Türsteher, um sie finanziell zu unterstützen. In Los Angeles war er später als Leibwächter von Stars wie Will Smith und Jamie Foxx tätig.

In ersten Film- und Fernsehrollen war Duncan meist als Türsteher oder Leibwächter zu sehen, unter anderem in "Bulworth" (1998). Der hünenhafte Schauspieler mit der tiefen Stimme wurde später neben Comic-Verfilmungen wie "Daredevil" (2003) auch für Animationsfilme ("Kung Fu Panda", 2008) und Komödien engagiert ("Ricky Bobby - König der Rennfahrer", 2006).

Tokko hatte uns die Stills aus Duncans Durchbruchsfilm gepostet:

http://www.celebboard.net/kino-und-tv-promos-und-stills/35877-green-mile-promos-stills-24xuhq.html


*R.I.P. Michael....*


----------



## MetalFan (4 Sep. 2012)

Das macht mich traurig! 

R.I.P. "Big Mike"


----------



## DER SCHWERE (4 Sep. 2012)

Schade ich fand ihn toll

Mach´s gut Mike​


----------



## Pomm (4 Sep. 2012)

Er war ein großartiger und sehr sympathischer Schauspieler

R.I.P. Mike


----------



## Chamser81 (4 Sep. 2012)

Er hat wirklich aus der Masse der Schauspieler herausgeragt und das nicht nur wegen seiner Größe! Ich habe ihn sehr gern gesehen!

R.I.P


----------



## Death Row (4 Sep. 2012)

Ich bin sehr traurig darüber. Er war sowas von sympathisch, n cooler Typ einfach

Möge er in Frieden ruhen


----------



## Sachse (4 Sep. 2012)

war heut mittag auch geschockt, als ich die Nachricht auf SPON las 

Michael, du war der eigentliche Star von Armageddon, deine Witze haben mich damals umgehaun, als ich den Film zum ersten Mal sah, in Green Mile zeigtest du dein Potenzial, was dir niemand zugetraut hat und auch danach waren deine Rollen teils komisch, teils ernst. Viel zu jung bist du von uns gegangen.

 RIP *Michae*l RIP ​


----------



## FCB_Cena (5 Sep. 2012)

Er war nicht nur körperlich ein ganz Großer...


----------

